# Querschnitt 24V und deren Absicherung



## Krumnix (18 Februar 2014)

Hallo.

Ich suche schon bissel länger, finde aber keine aussagekrätige Quelle für mich.
Es geht darum, das ich aus einem Schaltschrank mit einem Netzteil 24V 60A in 4 Unterschränke verteile.
Die Schränke sind zwischen 20m und 60m entfernt.
In jedem Schrank sollten mindestens noch 14A ankommen.

Wie komme ich nun auf den Querschnitt und auf die Absicherung.
OK, Sicherung kann ich ja noch logisch wählen, aber welchen Querschnitt?

Das ganze soll natürlich nicht auf "Erfahrung" beruhen, sondern irgendwo in einer Norm ggf. mit einer Formel hinterlegt sein.

Zusätzlich benötigt ein 5. Schaltschrank "nur" 12V. Dieser ist ca. 40m vom Hauptschrank entfernt.
Hier sitzt ein Netzteil 12V 40A und ich brauche 35A am entfernten Schaltschrank.
Auch hier stellt sich die Frage nach dem Querschnitt?!

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2014)

trotzdem, jetzt noch mal ohne Norm. Du solltest bei den Leitungslängen daran denken bzw. berechnen
das am Ende auch noch 24Volt ankommen. Aber warum machst du das so und setzt an den Enden nicht
einfach noch ein paar kleine Netzteile?


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Februar 2014)

Hallo Krumnix,

die Frage nach dem Querschnitt beantwortet sich m.E. schon, wenn du angibst wieviel Spannung noch am Ende deiner Strecke ankommen soll - bzw. welchen Spannungsabfall du deiner Zuleitung gestatten möchtest.
Die Formeln dafür wären :





> R = spez.Widerstand * Länge [m]/ Querschnitt [mm²]


und





> R = U / I


Der spez. Widerstand von Kupfer ist 0,0178

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Krumnix (18 Februar 2014)

@rostiger Nagel: Normalerweise würde ich es ja so machen, aber der Kunde hat da so seine Ideen und Vorschriften.... Daher auch meine Frage, da es ein bissel sinnfrei ist. Aber Kunde ist König.

Wie bei allen Komponenten brauche ich natürlich in den Schränken um die 24V, aber min 21,xV damit diese arbeiten. Das Netzteil würde ich auch 25 oder gar 26V hochdrehen, wenns daran scheitern sollte.
Ich will nur vermeiden, das mir die Kabel abrauchen, wenn ein Schrank mal 20A zieht, oder das nur noch 18V ankommen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Februar 2014)

Na ... dann ist es doch einfach :
bei 20A in der Leitung und einem max. Spannungsabfall von 2 V ergibt sich ein Leitungswiderstand von 0,1 Ohm.
Für 40 m Leitung (80 hin und zurück) bräuchtest du dann einen Querschnitt von 14,24 mm² - und dann raucht auch nichts ab ... 8)

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2014)

Im Prinzip würdest du da mit 2,5mm2 auskommen, wenn du mit 16A absicherst.
Ohne zu rechnen würde ich da min 6mm2 verlegen damit auch noch genug Spannung ankommt.
Aber um die Leitung entsprechend der Vorsicherung auszuwählen gibt es doch Tabellen.

Anhang anzeigen Strombelasbarkeit.pdf


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2014)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Na ... dann ist es doch einfach :
> bei 20A in der Leitung und einem max. Spannungsabfall von 2 V ergibt sich ein Leitungswiderstand von 0,1 Ohm.
> Für 40 m Leitung bräuchtest du dann einen Querschnitt von 7,12 mm² - und dann raucht auch nichts ab ... 8)
> 
> ...



oh schau mal war ich doch vom gefühl her na dran


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Februar 2014)

Nee - nee ... ich habe es noch korrigiert (weil ich wieder nur einen Weg gerechnet hatte).
Ist also nicht so der Bringer - dein Tip ... (aber war ja auch aus der Hüfte geschossen) ... außer man läßt einen höheren Spannungsabfall zu ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Februar 2014)

... ich würde über dezentrale Spannungsversorgung nachdenken ...


----------



## Krumnix (18 Februar 2014)

Jetzt stell ich mich mal Doof als reiner Programmierer, der sich um solche Dinge nun kümmern muss 
Warum kann ich bei 230V über 1,5mm² 16A jagen und brauche bei 12V dann gleich das 3fache?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2014)

Wenn du bei 230V ein paar Volt Spannungsverlust hast sagen wir von 230V auf 225V fällt das nicht so auf,
aber wenn von 24V nur noch 19V überbleiben ist das schon viel.


----------



## Krumnix (18 Februar 2014)

Hmmm, ja stimmt  

Danke!


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Februar 2014)

@Krumnix:
Das ist übrigens der Grund, warum Energie mit hoher Spannung übertragen wird.
Das mit dem Spannungsabfall ist immer das Gleiche - aber je höher die Spannung desto kleiner der prozentuale Anteil und damit der Verlust.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## winnman (18 Februar 2014)

Von Zentraler Stelle wird wohl daher kommen, dass da eine Akkumulatoren Batterie dahintersteckt. :s10:


----------



## element. (19 Februar 2014)

Also zumindest die 12V 40A Strecke ist doch Käse so.
Selbst bei 25mm² kommen da keine 10V mehr an.


----------



## KingHelmer (19 Februar 2014)

element. schrieb:


> Also zumindest die 12V 40A Strecke ist doch Käse so.
> Selbst bei 25mm² kommen da keine 10V mehr an.



Stimme ich zu, das macht auch einfach keinen Sinn!
Bei Leitungen gibt es auch oft Angaben, wieviel "Leistung" diese aushalten, ohne "abzurauchen".
Das muss man dann in deinem Fall als Grundlage nehmen.

Oder eben wie Larry Laffer einen max. Spannungsabfall von 2V voraussetzen (bei 24V Übertragung!)


----------



## Krumnix (19 Februar 2014)

winnman schrieb:


> Von Zentraler Stelle wird wohl daher kommen, dass da eine Akkumulatoren Batterie dahintersteckt. :s10:


Gut erraten 
Der Kunde ist ein Steinbruch, der mit Dieselaggregaten seinen Strom erzeugen muss. Manchmal geht dieser aber einfach aus und um die 24V-Versorgung zu sichern und damit noch diverse Zustände zu speichern, hat er Zentral ne 24V
und eine 12V Akkuspeicherung installiert. Das ist der Grund. Macht es Sinn, die Spannung zwischen den Schränken vielleicht hochzutransformieren? Oder ist der Verlust an dieser Stelle wieder uninteressant?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2014)

Um diverse Zustände Speichern zu können, hat doch eine USV einen gewissen Charme.


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Februar 2014)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn, die Spannung zwischen den Schränken vielleicht hochzutransformieren? Oder ist der Verlust an dieser Stelle wieder uninteressant?



Nach meiner Meinung nicht (wegen der von dir schon genannten Verluste).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## de vliegende hollander (19 Februar 2014)

Wäre vielleicht ein Ringleitung verlegen etwas  ?



DVH


----------



## winnman (19 Februar 2014)

müssen die 12V aus der 12V Batterie kommen oder wäre es denkbar mit 24V zum externen Schrank zu fahren und dort einen Spannungswandler 24/12 einzubauen?


----------



## Krumnix (20 Februar 2014)

winnman schrieb:


> müssen die 12V aus der 12V Batterie kommen oder wäre es denkbar mit 24V zum externen Schrank zu fahren und dort einen Spannungswandler 24/12 einzubauen?


12V oder 24V ist beide machbar. Ich denke, das ich nur 24V verlege und die Batterien als 24V zusammenlege. Aber da muss ich noch schauen, wie hoch die Verluste bei 24V->12V sind und ob es dort wieder zuviel ist.
So ein Steinbruch ist halt immer am Arsch der Welt


----------



## winnman (20 Februar 2014)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch noch eine 48V Batterie aufzustellen und in allen Verteilern Spannungswandler von 48/24.

Damit erledigst du 2 Sachen auf einmal:
-Strom und damit Verlust auf der Leitung halbiert sich (und damit auch die nötigen Querschnitte)
-Spannung am 24V Verbraucher ist konstant unabhängig von Spannungsabfall auf der Leitung und notwendiger Ladespannung des Akkus


----------

